# Somebody stop Yao Ming!



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

35 points at the end of 3 quarters... he is playing very aggressive and so what if his new career high is against Orlando... this guy has officially broken out with his string of strong performances. 

And at the end of 3 quarters... Francis has 1 FG. Interesting stat.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

New career high for Yao! Time to celebrate!!! :djparty: :jump:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

See what happens when the ballhog guards feed it down low...?

Good for Yao. Hope he gets 50.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Go Yao, good to see the big guy explode like this! This is what he needs to do every night, come out with this aggresiveness and will to score. He has the abilities to average a lot of points, he could be a dominant player in this league...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Am I seeing things or does Mark Jackson have 10 assists in 12 minutes???


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Am I seeing things or does Mark Jackson have 10 assists in 12 minutes???


No, that´s correct!!! That is just insane...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow it was great to see Mark Jackson playing so well, some of his behind the back and no-look passes were pretty phenomenal, nice to see the Rockets didn't get Ward and took MJ instead. 

As for the game, the Rockets pulled away in the 4th quarter so Yao only played 4 minutes but has a new career high at 37 points. I think the West could soon have a big 6 (if Stevie starts playing more consistent now). Also... Eric Piatkowski has been booted from the rotation to make way for Boki Nachbar. Has been playing great defense but now needs to hit those open jumpers.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I started a thread on this a little while back, how players or teams keep getting career highs againt orlando. LOL heres another one, congrats yao...

Orlando :|


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The bottomline is:

Yao Ming's stats for the last 7 games are:
23 ppg, 11.3 rpg, 2.3 bpg

and the Rocket's have gone 6-1.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Am I seeing things or does Mark Jackson have 10 assists in 12 minutes???


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If this is going to become a permanent trend with the team, I can not be happier. Keep putting up those big numbers Yao!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Confidence and Mark Jackson = Yao Ming Superstar*

Actually Jackson had 10 assists after about 20 minutes, either way he put on a point-guard clinic today... getting Yao and MoTay easy shots.

Yao was in a real groove tonight, was confident and had a spring in his step... he never looked timid and when he got the ball, you could feel how confident he was with it. Declercq or Pachullia had their hands full all night... there was this great move that Yao did that got me going in the first half...

Yao gets the ball in the post, turns right, feels contact, spins left (as Andrew Declercq falls down) and jams it with one hand... it was monsterous. It'll be on Sportscenter tonight for sure.

Final stats 37pts, 10rebs 2 blks... 15-23FGs 7-7FTs... he was amazing tonight.

Sidenote: The Rockets have won 6 of their last 7 with Yao averaging 22.8pts, 11.3rebs, 2blks, during that stretch. He is also shooting 64.5% from the field (62-96), and 85.7% from the line (36-42) the last 7 games.

Stuart


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

Yao's last 7 games:

21 pts 11 reb 2 blk - win
21 pts 15 reb 4 blk - win
22 pts 15 reb 2 blk - win
13 pts 6 reb 2 blk - lost (against Grizzlies, only take 7 shots...)
29 pts 10 reb 1 blk - win
17 pts 12 reb 1 blk - win
37 pts 10 reb 2 blk - win


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey sabas11, Confidence PLUS Jeff Van Gundy PLUS Patrick Ewing PLUS weight-training program and Mark Jackson = Yao Ming Superstar. 

Forget Lebron and Carmelo. Yao Ming is THE story of the NBA right now.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

I think tonight's game proves that for optimal results, Steve Francis has to be traded or that he has to move to the off-guard spot. I mean, Houston has been doing just fine with Francis running the offense, but Yao is the man in Houston, and the Rockets need more of a pure point guard like Steve Nash, Eric Snow, etc. feeding him down in the low post. I love the unique talent of Steve Francis as much as the next person, but he needs a distributor in the backcourt with him a la Iverson. I think the Rockets are at their best when Francis is at shooting guard and Mark Jackson is at the point. In the offseason, I think an ideal signing for the Rockets would be Brent Barry.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicks Junkie</b>!
> I think tonight's game proves that for optimal results, Steve Francis has to be traded or that he has to move to the off-guard spot. I mean, Houston has been doing just fine with Francis running the offense, but Yao is the man in Houston, and the Rockets need more of a pure point guard like Steve Nash, Eric Snow, etc. feeding him down in the low post. I love the unique talent of Steve Francis as much as the next person, but he needs a distributor in the backcourt with him a la Iverson. I think the Rockets are at their best when Francis is at shooting guard and Mark Jackson is at the point. In the offseason, I think an ideal signing for the Rockets would be Brent Barry.


You know, there's so much Knicks influence on the Rockets right now, Knicks fans might as well root for them. 

I agree with everything you said. Francis is an elite guard, but he's at best a combo guard in terms of his point skills. At this stage of his career, I don't know if he can improve his point abilities. In any case, it's not fair to him or the team to expect him to run the point full-time.

It's too bad Mark Jackson isn't 6 years younger so he could play 35 MPG. Barring injury, he could realistically turn out to be one of the top player acquisitions of the season.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I feel so much safer when the ball is in MJ's hands... whereas with Francis you know there's a high chance it could be going back the other way. Otherwise Francis is a great PG when he doesn't try to do too much with the ball. He won't log big minutes at SG because MJ is old, very slow and not big enough to guard quicker, stronger PG's.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

I think brent barry would be perfect for the rockets. with mobley coming off the bence this team would kick major butt.

yeah things are really starting to look nice for the rockets.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I feel so much safer when the ball is in MJ's hands... whereas with Francis you know there's a high chance it could be going back the other way. Otherwise Francis is a great PG when he doesn't try to do too much with the ball. He won't log big minutes at SG because MJ is old, very slow and not big enough to guard quicker, stronger PG's.


I don't think strength will be a problem. Jackson has always been a strong point guard with a post game.

'Situational' would probably be a good way to describe Jackson's likely role, but I suspect Van Gundy will prefer to use him more rather than less, and will occasionally take his chances on a mismatch. Jackson may give up some things, but what he adds may be too hard for a discipline-oriented coach to pass up when execution is a must.

Also, it's not like Jackson honed his game as an uber-athlete. He was never a quick guard, and has always had to find ways to be a productive NBA PG despite not being quick or fast. At this stage of his career, he probably has a nice handful of veteran tricks to combat his athletic disadvantages.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

As much as i hate Andre miller, i like the houston team but would rockets fans or denver fans agree to a trade something like

Carmelo and Dre
4
Francis and Mobley, (optional pick)

Seems like Yao thrives with a half court passing point guard, and as good as Jason kidd or Nash are they really like to push the ball up every rebound.

I really dislike Dre but would be be a good fit (as jackon is getting old). 

would denver fans do the trade?

Only thing is, this year, we havent seen much "passing" from dre.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>peleincubus</b>!
> I think brent barry would be perfect for the rockets. with mobley coming off the bence this team would kick major butt.
> 
> yeah things are really starting to look nice for the rockets.



that would actually be pretty cool. Barry at the 1 and Franchise at the 2, and back on defense, Barry can guard the bigger 2 while Francis is matched up with the quicker 1s. As long as they can keep the transition defense in order, it could end up being ideal.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think strength will be a problem. Jackson has always been a strong point guard with a post game.
> ...


First of all he isn't close to being fit enough to give 30 mpg. I don't care how many tricks he has up his sleeve on defense, there is just something wrong about the though of him trying to guard a Kobe Bryant or a Corey Maggette. Speed is very important on defense especially at the 1 spot. Every time a pick is set the turtle will have no chance to recover, he won't be quick enough to get back on his man after the double team... just too many disadvantages. If anything, we could see Francis benched in favor of Jackson down the stretch in the 4th quarter, because Gumby will want Yao taking every shot he gets.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> As much as i hate Andre miller, i like the houston team but would rockets fans or denver fans agree to a trade something like
> 
> Carmelo and Dre
> ...


Denver wouldn't do this. They lose their tempo, future, alot for 2 players who are near their prime and haven't made the playoffs (well Cat did his first year).

Rockets wouldn't do this because a Carmelo-Yao combo seems way off. Carmelo is a great fit in the Denver fast flowing offense, he is the future of the franchise and he isn't going to be playing for any other team in the next 5 years atleast. Plus Yao has bonded well with the current stars of the Rocket team and they are beginning to establish themselves as a WC power.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Denver wouldn't do this. They lose their tempo, future, alot for 2 players who are near their prime and haven't made the playoffs (well Cat did his first year).
> ...


In your sig... Yao had 2 blks last night and not 4.

Stuart


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all he isn't close to being fit enough to give 30 mpg. I don't care how many tricks he has up his sleeve on defense, there is just something wrong about the though of him trying to guard a Kobe Bryant or a Corey Maggette. Speed is very important on defense especially at the 1 spot. Every time a pick is set the turtle will have no chance to recover, he won't be quick enough to get back on his man after the double team... just too many disadvantages. If anything, we could see Francis benched in favor of Jackson down the stretch in the 4th quarter, because Gumby will want Yao taking every shot he gets.


All good points. I think reasonable MPG expectations for Jackson would be in the 15 MPG range, but I can easily see that creeping up to 20 MPG and if he's playing well, perhaps even 25 minutes in some games. I would guess 18-20 MPG if I had to pick one estimate for the entire season. 30 minutes would definitely constitute heavy usage.

I'm not saying Jackson isn't at a marked disadvantage on defense, especially at his age (turns 39 in April!), just that he isn't as helpless as one would expect of a PG with his speed and quickness deficiencies since he's suffered from that disadvantage for most of his career. I don't expect Jackson to stop Kobe (why wouldn't he be guarding Payton?), but he might be able to do just enough and JVG might give him just enough help so that Jackson can stay on the floor for an extra 5-10 minutes, when needed. When it comes to the post-season wars, making the most of those possessions can mean the difference between advancing to the next round and going home - and JVG is ALL about that. Remember, this is the guy who took down his mentor, uber-coach Pat Riley, in the brutal Knicks-Heat play-off series.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I just hope the Rockets don't become dependent on Mark Jackson to make things happen whenver he is on the court...

And here are some quotes from the Orlando-Houston game:

_""You can't stop him from getting his position. Wherever he wants to go on the court, he's going there. He's that big. I don't even think Shaq (O'Neal) can stop him from getting his position on the court. The guy is a beast."_

-Tracy McGrady on Yao Ming

_""He has those big legs and such a strong base. And when he raises those arms up, he's almost 12 foot tall. He just has so many skills, man."_

-Juwan Howard on Yao Ming

_""He's so much stronger and tougher than he was last year. A couple of times, I went to box him out and he just slipped right around me. He's not supposed to be that big and that quick, too."_

-Andrew DeClerq on Yao Ming


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Just think, Yao wasn't even supposed to get off the bench last season and maybe would be a back-up in his 2nd season, and he's already knocking on top-ten status. 




> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I just hope the Rockets don't become dependent on Mark Jackson to make things happen whenver he is on the court...


Agreed. I pointed out in another thread that Francis and, to a lesser extent, Mobley have two ways to go with Jackson. They can either learn from the master - much as Yao obviously is soaking up the other classic Knick, Ewing's wisdom - and mature their own games OR, the worse option, they can take Mark Jackson's presence to mean that they can abandon their play-making responsibilities.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Looks like somebody fimally stopped Yao last night Brian Grant dominated him for 12 points and 6 rebounds 2-2 for Grant


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Grant is the Yao Stopper


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

Grant and two other helpers


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm glad Yao's finally getting his touches.

Watching the Rockets was really frustrating, when you have a 7'5 beast in the middle, and Francis and Mobley keep jacking up shots. I think it's safe to say Yao deserves to start in the all-star game after this stellar play. It is arguable, but Shaq does not deserve as he's been injured, you could also make an arguement for Brad Miller.

Doesn't matter, just glad Yao's tearing it up.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

I agree with whoever said we should sign Barry in the offseason.

I'd love to work a trade for Jason Williams, though. He'd allow Stevie to run the fast break like he wants, and still run the half-court to get Yao the touches. Phenomenal point guard. Gimme.


----------

